# Loch im Mercury



## Rabatz99 (2. Juni 2004)

Hallo Service des Bergwerkteams,

nach einigen Touren im Allgäu nun wieder zuhause und beim heimischen Putzen fiel mir eine Art Beulenbildung unter dem Lack am Tretlager auf. Mit dem Fingernagel kräftig dagegen gedrückt, platzte die Pulverschicht auf und ein bröseliger Staub kommt mir entgegen. Weiter rum geschabt mit dem Finger, mehr Lack platzt ab, ich ahne eine grössere Vertiefung.Verwundert um diese Stelle nehme ich eine Stecknadel, piekse hinein und die Nadel geht durch, eben ein Loch im Alu, ca.5mm im Durchmesser, drumherum leichte Materialabsonderungen. Leider zur Zeit keine Digicam zur Hand.
Nun zu meiner Frage:

Mein Bike habe ich ende 2001 erworben,ist ca. 10TKM gerannt,  ist da noch mit Kulanz zu rechnen? 

Gruß und in Hoffnung auf eine Antwort


----------



## Rabatz99 (4. Juni 2004)

Tja, da blieb er dann auf seinem Bike sitzen, doller service der firma berchwerch und sinnte über seine möchlichgeiten... Nu gut, das innenlager wurde ausgebaut und das bei hochwertigen rahmen übliche Loch zum ablauf von kondenswasser als natürliche lösung angenommen---

in diesem sinne vielen dank liebes FORUM für die nullhife 
und tschüss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lumix (4. Juni 2004)

Rabatz99 schrieb:
			
		

> in diesem sinne vielen dank liebes FORUM für die nullhife
> und tschüss




Servus, 
sorry, ich wuste darauf nicht zu antworten!!!! Und gerade ohne Foto des Ganzen!!!

Nun schmoll nicht weiter!!!! Sind doch sonst ganz harmonische Typen im BW-Forum.
Gruß Peter


----------



## chris84 (5. Juni 2004)

Das Forum ist eine Supporthilfe! in erster Linie nicht dein direkter Ansprechpartner, der ist der Händler. Bei Bergwerk arbeiten gerade mal eine Hand voll Leute, Anthony kann sich aus Zeitgründen nicht täglich um das Forum kümmern. Aber dafür sind wir ja da... Wir bräuchten in so nem Falle aber dringend ein Foto!

Und wenn du dich direkt an Bergwerk wenden willst: Ruf an!



> ******************************
> Bergwerk Bikes
> fon +49 7231 601000
> fax +49 7231 601002
> ...



Hab ich bei meinem gebrochenen Mercury auch gemacht, da wird dir dann wirklich persönlich geholfen. Und ich muss sagen: ich hatte binnen 2 Wochen wieder ein absolut fahrtaugliches Bike, mit dem ich vollauf zufrieden bin...
Daran war aber auch maßgeblich der Händler beteiligt. Also schau einfach mal bei deinem Händler vorbei und ruf dann ggf. bei Bergwerk an!

Wenn das Loch nicht dorthingehört und ggf. die Stabilität beeinflusst wirst du auch heute noch mit Kulanz rechnen können (vorausgesetzt du zeigst dich entsprechend kooperativ...)

MFG
Chris


----------



## carloz (6. Juni 2004)

full ack ! 

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## Rabatz99 (6. Juni 2004)

Hallo chris, hast ja nicht unrecht- war trotzdem sauer über das loch,
werde es jetzt aber so lassen und als abtropfstelle/luftloch  behalten.Intressiert mich eh wie lange die alurahmen leben -bin bis dato fast nur stahlrahmen gefahren, da war meist ne bohrung unten drin oder man stellte das rad ohne stütze auf den kopf. Das hab ich hier beim mercury ausnahmsweise nicht praktiziert, vielleicht daher das loch- wobei ich gern wüsste, wie herum sich das material aufgefressen hat, also von innen nach aussen oder umgedreht.
Nach entfernung des innenlagers bröselte allerhand Bauxitpulver entgegen, ich hab alles gereinigt und dann wieder zusammengebaut. 
Vielleicht bleibt dieser thread ja wenigstens einigen euch als idee zur erhaltung eurer bikes erhalten, lasst Luft an die eingeweide...    

lieben gruss


----------



## chris84 (6. Juni 2004)

ruf mal bei Anthony an! die Sache ist irgendwie merkwürdig... Normalerweise sollte das Aluminium so "edel" sein, dass sich da bei normalem Wasser niemals ein Loch reinfrisst...
Üblicherweise sollte auch das Innenlager üppig mit Fett eingebaut werden, dann hat das Wasser weniger Handhabe. Nach nem Winter hab ich aus meinem alten Mercury aber auch schon ne gute Ladung wasser gekippt. Deshalb haben die neuen auch am hinteren Ende der Kettenstreben ein kleines löchlein...

Aber wie gesagt, ruf mal an! mich würde interessieren, was er dazu sagt...

MFG
Chris


----------



## UKW (7. Juni 2004)

Moin Rabbatz,
es wäre sehr nett von Dir, hier im Forum zu veröffentlichen, was die Firma Bergwerk zu Deinem Fall sagt.
Zwei Fragen noch: Hast Du das Rad als Komplettbike gekauft? Von wann stammt der Rahmen?
Vielleicht kannst Du doch einmal ein Bild machen und hier rein stellen.
UKW


----------



## Rabatz99 (12. Juni 2004)

So ihr lieben, endlich ein foto von der bauxitbaustelle mit der   

                        Öl/Wasserablaufstelle...    

weiss nur nicht wie man sie hineinstellt, klappte nicht mit dem dateianhängen aber unterm nick zumindest ersichtlich.Vielleicht kann das ja einer von euch pc-spezis, 
gruss


----------



## chris84 (12. Juni 2004)

im notfall: schicks mir, dann stell ichs dir rein. 

Um das hier reinzustellen muss es eine Datei bmp doc gif jpe jpeg jpg pdf png psd txt zip und maximal so 100kb groß sein, dann klappt das auch mit dem Anhängen. Wenn nicht, schicks mir einfach per Email, ich hängs dann an...

MFG
Chris


----------



## Nomercy (12. Juni 2004)

Hallo Rabatz99,

 Bild Nr. 1:





 Mensch, das sieht ja schlimm aus. Warum ist das Material so uneben, wurde die Oberfläche von aggressiven Chemikalien angegriffen? Im Normalfall ist doch die Stelle bis auf die Schweißnähte aalglatt, oder?

 Bild Nr. 2:




 Deutlich besser! (wenn nur Nr. 1 nicht wäre...)

 Gruß
 Nomercy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UKW (14. Juni 2004)

Moin Rabbatz,
das sieht recht interessant aus. Meiner Meinung nach ist das Loch von außen nach innen entstanden. Wo ist bloß der Lack vom Tretlagergehäuse abgeblieben? Streusalz im Winter? Saurer Regen? Aufsetzer? Undichte Beschichtung? Müßte ein 2000er oder 2001er Modell sein, oder? Ich würde spätestens jetzt mit der Konservierung anfangen.
UKW


----------



## Rabatz99 (14. Juni 2004)

Mercy  @Nomercy fürs reinstellen: in der tat ist die oberfläche der bauxitrohre nicht fein, wozu auch, wird ja gepulvert- schweissnähte gehen, sehen unterm pulver auch besser aus...
Hab da nichts behandelt, nur die lackierung löst sich in großen stücken ab, sobald man mit dem finger dran kommt, na was solls-die saison übermuss es so bleiben, schick es jetzt nicht weg zum lackieren,vielleicht im winter

@ukw, deine frageantwort:der rahmen ist von canyon und komponenten im laufe der zeit alle auf leichtbau gewechselt bis auf marsgabel und korestütze.Das bike wird ganzjährig betrieben und bei der angeblichen qualität sollte es auch entsprechend lange halten??!(wurde auch im winter abgespritzt und gepflegt, da es in der wohnung übernachten muss)  Bj. von 2001, damals noch mit 4Streifen als logo, und das K am ende umgedreht-so wie bei den kraftwerksrädern

gruss


----------



## Nomercy (14. Juni 2004)

Hallo,
 also, falls das Problem nicht zufriedenstellend gelöst werden kann, würde ich versuchen dort ein Gewinde reinzuschneiden und dann einen Schmiernippel (ala Microlube) anzubringen. Da wird mit einer Fettpresse die Tretlagerwartung zum Kinderspiel ...




 Gruß
 Nomercy


----------



## bluesky (14. Juni 2004)

bei meinem 02er mercury löst sich gerade der lack an der trinkhalter befestigung am unterrohr ... ist bis jetzt nur eine kleine stelle nahe der schraube aber ich wette das das grösser wird ... irgendwie schade bei nem rahmen der > 800 euro gekostet hat und noch keine 2 jahre alt ist


----------



## Nomercy (14. Juni 2004)

bluesky schrieb:
			
		

> bei meinem 02er mercury löst sich gerade der lack an der trinkhalter befestigung am unterrohr ... ist bis jetzt nur eine kleine stelle nahe der schraube aber ich wette das das grösser wird ... irgendwie schade bei nem rahmen der > 800 euro gekostet hat und noch keine 2 jahre alt ist


 Hallo bluesky,
 könntest Du ein Bild einstellen?
 Jetzt werde auch ich langsam nervös, habe ein 03er Mercury.
 Gruß
 Nomercy


----------



## chris84 (14. Juni 2004)

An den Flaschenösen hab ich schonmal vorbeugung getroffen: Ich hab mir aus Plastikbechern Scheibchen ausgeschnitten und unter die Schrauben gelegt, dass  selbige nicht zu fest auf den Lack drücken. Das sollte ein abplatzen an dieser Stelle fürs erste Verhindern...

Was mir noch aufgefallen ist an einem 01er Mercury, wie das von Rabatz: Am Unterrohr, fast über die Gesamte länge fängt die Klarlackschicht an Risse zu bekommen... Ob der Lack da irgendwann abplatz? Ist das Bike von nem Kumpel, hat wohl auch schon viel 10tkm drauf... Farbe ist schwarz/Alu gebürstet...

MFG
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bluesky (15. Juni 2004)

chris84 schrieb:
			
		

> An den Flaschenösen hab ich schonmal vorbeugung getroffen: Ich hab mir aus Plastikbechern Scheibchen ausgeschnitten und unter die Schrauben gelegt, dass  selbige nicht zu fest auf den Lack drücken. Das sollte ein abplatzen an dieser Stelle fürs erste Verhindern...



... ich hab keine flaschenhalter dran ... ich fahr mit camelbak

bild mach ich die woche


----------



## Lumix (15. Juni 2004)

@ all

Ich weise nochmals auf die Steinschlagschuztfolie hin!!!

Alle Stellen, die dem Steinschlag ausgesetzt sind kann man(n) damit Klasse schützen. 
Man kann diesen Folie bei einem KFZ-Beschrifter (Trimline) kaufen. Sie ist ca. 0,5mm dick und sehr gut zu verarbeiten. Man kann sie sogar über Schweißnähte kleben.

Sie ist durchsichtig, ich verwende sie selbst auf der Kettenstrebe!!! Bei meinem alten Rad habe ich die Folie nach 5Jahren von der Streben entfernt, darunter sah das Ding wie neu aus!!!

Peter


----------



## bluesky (15. Juni 2004)

mein flaschenhalter ist keinem steinschlag ausgesetzt ...


----------



## Lumix (15. Juni 2004)

bluesky schrieb:
			
		

> mein flaschenhalter ist keinem steinschlag ausgesetzt ...



Ohne Worte!!! 

War auch nicht das Ding bezogen, nur so allgemein um mich zu profilieren  

Mir ist es ein Rätsel, warum Du einen Flaschenhalter benötigst!!! Echte Bergwerker können die Luftfeuchtigkeit aus der Luft im Körper umwandeln und davon überleben  

Peter


----------



## bluesky (15. Juni 2004)

Lumix schrieb:
			
		

> Mir ist es ein Rätsel, warum Du einen Flaschenhalter benötigst!!! Echte Bergwerker können die Luftfeuchtigkeit aus der Luft im Körper umwandeln und davon überleben



eben und genau desshalb ist ja auch keiner dran ... es geht nur um die schrauben ... wegen mir könnten die rahmen ohne vorrichtungen für flaschenhalter bauen ... wenn der lack dann hält wäre das prima


----------



## Rabatz99 (15. Juni 2004)

@bluesky: löst sich bei meinen flaschenhaltern auch, bzw. der klarlack darüber; bin dann auf flaschenhalter rib cage von spezialzed(aus kunststoffzeugs) umgestiegen, hat aber auch nichts genutzt. Hängt aber soweit ich das beurteilen kann, mit tropfenden schweiss, und den getränkezusätzen zusammen, die dann daneben laufen.
Hilft nur, wenn man nach jeder fahrt brav den rahmen putzt und poliert, gerade im bereich der flaschenhalter.Aber wer macht das schon???

Ebenso wichtig sind schutzfolien am steuerkopflager, Umwerferzug am sitzrohr und hintere sitzstrebe rechts- der übergang vom schaltzug. Dort überall folie aufbringen und die züge lassen den lack in ruhe.
Aber gut, was solls, nix is für die ewigkeit,auch wenn der preis für den rahmen deftig ist.
Schließlich sollen wir ja alle irgendwann auch mal wieder was neues kaufen... 
Ich weiss auch schon was  
gruss


----------



## bluesky (15. Juni 2004)

wie gesagt ... getränkehalter war für 1 woche mal dran ... drin war nur wasser ... und schweiss tropft nur auf oberrohr ... nicht aufs unterrohr 

bild im anhang ... etwas unscharft aber man kann es erkennen


----------



## chris84 (15. Juni 2004)

Mein Tip bezog sich eigentlich nicht nur auf Flaschenhalterfahrer (  )
sondern hilft auch dort, wo nur die Schrauben drin sind. So wie das bei dir aussieht ist das ein klarer Fall von "Schraube zu fest angezogen", dann weicht die Pulverbeschichtung aus, reißt ein und  sobald feuchtigkeit reinzieht ists vorbei. Deshalb: Ne Kunststoffscheibe unter die Schraube, die weicher als die Pulverbeschichtung ist, dann kannst du die Schraube leicht anziehen, dass sie nicht verloren geht. Dann bleibt der Lack unbeschädigt und dichten tut die Scheibe auch, sehen tut man sie wenns gut gemacht ist übrigends nicht...

Ich hab meinen Rahmen für den Moment mal an vielen Stellen mit einfacher klarsichtfolie (die ich hier gefunden habe) verziert, hält zwar ist aber nicht wirklich wiederstandsfähig... Die Kettenstrebe hat auch schon nen macken, den wohl keine Folie verhindert hätte, von nem fetten Chainsuck (zum glück hab ich net volles Rohr reingetreten...)
demnächst guck ich mal, wo ich 3M-Folie herbekomme, die soll ja super sein. Dann wird die Kettenstrebe fachmännisch verarztet. 

MFG
Chris


----------



## Lumix (16. Juni 2004)

chris84 schrieb:
			
		

> demnächst guck ich mal, wo ich 3M-Folie herbekomme, die soll ja super sein. Dann wird die Kettenstrebe fachmännisch verarztet.
> 
> MFG
> Chris



...wie oben beschrieben; ich kaufe diese immer bei Trimline

Details siehe 

http://cms.3m.com/cms/CH/de/0-37/kreluFD/view.jhtml

...ich selber nehme die 0.35 mm.


Peter


----------



## carloz (16. Juni 2004)

Also für die Kettenstrebe halte ich nach wie vor diese Neo-Kevlar Teile da für sinvoll. Sehn auch noch ganz gut aus. Wenn ich manchma hör, wie die Kette da draufhaut wird mir ganz anders  

Anyway, guggt ma da: http://www.wulf-shop.de/lackschutz/dept_15.html


greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris84 (16. Juni 2004)

Auf der Kettenstrebe an sich hab ich auch so ein Neobren-schutz. Der is aber nur auf dem runden Teil. Das Frästeil (dort wo sich die Kette schonmal hin verirrt) will ich mit Folie schützen. Ich hab in SB nen 3M-Shop gefunden (Willi Papst GmbH), dem werd ich demnächst mal nen Besuch abstatten...

MFG
Chris


----------



## carloz (16. Juni 2004)

@chris: fein  bringst mir auch n stüggerl mit ? wäre echt nett.

greetZ
CarloZ

btw: Ich hab mir nen thermotransferdrugga für meine bildchen geregelt. Wenn du mir sagst wo ich thermotransfer Aufklebefolie herbekomm steht deinem Bergwerkaufkleber nix mehr im Wege. Aber nur bis Din-A4 !

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## chris84 (16. Juni 2004)

Din A4 is Ok. Wieviel 3M-Folie bräuchtest du denn?
Ich fahr wahrscheinlich kommende Woche hin, ich kann dort ja mal fragen ob die Thermotransferaufkleberfolie (manoman was für ein Wort   ) haben und ein bisserl mitbringen...

MFG
Chris


----------



## carloz (16. Juni 2004)

@chris: Naja, so dass es für die wichtigsten Stellen langt halt ? Seilzüge, Frästeil dann, mhh... mach die du denkst  Hast ja auch ein mercury, da wirste scho wissn was wichtig isch.

Dank und greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## birg (18. Juni 2004)

Das Problem Karlackablösung an den Trinkfl.halterungen hatte ich auch nach 15 Monaten (Bauj.02). Habe deshalb die gesamte Farbe entfernen lassen und bei der Neulackierung den Klarsichtlack oberhalb der Flaschenhalterung enden lassen. Im Flaschenhalterbereich habe ich die widerstandsfähigere Pulverung in meiner Wunschfarbe genommen. Nun scheint es o.k. zu sein.
Mfg Bk


----------



## birg (18. Juni 2004)

Thema "Gefährdung d. Kettenstrebe": Man nehme einen abgefahrenen Mantel, schneide ein Rechteck zu, wickle dieses - mit dem Profil nach aussen - um die Kettenstrebe und befestige das Ganze mit Kabelbindern.
MfG
Bk


----------



## bluesky (18. Juni 2004)

birg schrieb:
			
		

> Das Problem Karlackablösung an den Trinkfl.halterungen hatte ich auch nach 15 Monaten (Bauj.02). Habe deshalb die gesamte Farbe entfernen lassen und bei der Neulackierung den Klarsichtlack oberhalb der Flaschenhalterung enden lassen. Im Flaschenhalterbereich habe ich die widerstandsfähigere Pulverung in meiner Wunschfarbe genommen. Nun scheint es o.k. zu sein.
> Mfg Bk



@ birg 

du hast mich ja letztes jahr im herbst auf der tour rund ums albtal vorgewarnt ... 

der rahmen muss jetzt noch n jahr halten ... dann häng ich ihn an die wand und mach ne kerze drunter an


----------

